# Where to get Canare tooling in Australia?



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm looking at making a full set of RCA cables for my car stereo (Dynaudio, Tru Technology, Nakamichi etc.) and have decided on Canare products for the interconnects.
Does anyone know where I can get dies and a suitiable crimper in Australia?
I plan on using RCAP-C4A connectors with LV61S cable, and need either the TCD-451CA or TCD4C die and a TC-1 crimper or equivalent.

I have seen this crimper at parts express, it look like a common design, so I should be able to get one here easily (I have access to a range of crimpers, being an electrician) but the dies are currently eluding me.

Also, the Canare cable stripper, TS100E would be nice also. I do have a simple rotart stripper for use with F-type crimps, but the Canare item is most probably better suited to the RCAP connectors.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I would not try to fit the Canare dies into any other Crimp tool. I have both it and a generic one and they are not interchangeable.

As for where to source them in OZ I would contact Canare and ask. They were very helpful to me when I had Q's about their products.

I also have both a generic stripper I use for RG 6 and the Canare one I use for interconnects. I would not use the generic one on the Canare . (Though the Canare stripper can be used on other RG-x cables, no problem)

I hope This helps some.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool, thanks.
I have found a local supplier for the Canare RCAP RCA connectors and LV61S cable, so have sent off an email re. tooling.
I'll ask Canare directly too, to see if I can turn up some other options.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I just got a response from the Australian supplier, www.cliff.com.au

Canare RCAP-C4A - ea. $6.34
Canare CB04 Coloured boots to suit - ea. $0.66
Canare LV61S - $1-97 per meter
Canare crimping tool, TC-1 - ea. $196.90
Canare die set TCD-4CA - ea. $247.50

All prices in Australian dollars

How do these prices sound? I'm not sure I can justify almost $450 for tooling which I won't use very often. Is there any alternatives?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If the exchange rate is a little more than 2:1, then those prices are comparable to what I paid.

US$, RCAP-C77 and C5F are about $3 wholesale. The tools were US$ 80 for the crimp handle. Forgot what I paid for the dies.

I would also recommend their stripping tool. Very easy to use and does a perfect cut every time. Can be set for several different wires (4 preset settings), which is handy if you go between LV-77 and L-5CFB like I do. No adjustment required, just rotate the handle.

Good luck.


----------

